# Barrido con teclado



## lito.rpg (Nov 27, 2006)

necesito hacer un circuito en base a bloques funcionales, que efectue el barrido de digitos en display de 7 segmentos mediante un teclado decimal o alfadecimal


----------



## nestorval87 (Nov 27, 2006)

No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres hacer, y la verdad tampoco se mucho del tema.

Pero si o que quieres es hacer que el numero que oprimes en el teclado salga en el display de 7 seg, es algo facil. 

Solo debes utilizar un 74148 para pasar del teclado a BCD, y para pasar de BCD al display utilizas un 7447 o 74478, que es un decodificador de BCD a 7seg.


salu2


----------



## lito.rpg (Nov 28, 2006)

mira lo qeu quiero hacer es eso, solo qeu afectue un barrido, qeu ir presionando las teclas del teclado, ( en este caso es de 4 digitos) los vaya ostrando en el display, pero al ir presionando uo mas, lo corra hacia la izquierda, y al final el ultimo digitos, lo borre por uno nuevo


----------



## nestorval87 (Dic 2, 2006)

utilizando flip flps tipo de entrada serial y salida en paralelo puedes hacer el barrido cómo lo necesitas. Para eso tambien necesitarias dos 74121 para activar el pulso del FF mientras se esta pulsando la tecla en el teclado.


Si me puedes explicar cómo se utiliza el teclado te lo agradeceria. Compre uno pero no tengo idea de cómo utilizarlo. es un teclado matricial


----------

